

Recommendation on startup resources? - timothychung

I have seen many books and resources on startup. However, I haven't really seen a area that actually teach you how to start a tech startup from ground up (especially the technical side).<p>Thank you in advance. :-)
======
pclark
<http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive>

------
oscardelben
Check out this site if you haven't already <http://startupschool.org/>

